# Moundsvillie Bass Festival 2015



## bluefish2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone know when the Moundsvillie Bass Festival 2015 is? Please post ..Thank you


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

October 17 out of St Mary's 
http://www.wvbassfestival.com/


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I believe it is this sunday the 27th.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

It was yesterday... 6 fish for 6.91 took $1000 first place.. He was fishing alone.. 2nd place was 5 fish bag for 6.37 I think... 

23 boats fished & 28 bass weighed


----------

